# Truck Photography: Tips and Wisdom?



## DisasterDan (Apr 9, 2011)

Im taking some pictures tonight (just for fun) of a buddy's truck and im looking for some tips and pointers for the shoot. I will be in an old industrial center and possibly a parking lot. His truck is pretty tall so it should be fun to try and get the angles right, along with the flashes. Has anyone ever shot with a big truck as this? 

Here is the truck










Here is my set up ill be bringing:
60D 
70-200 f/4
50 1.4
my snazzy kit lens 18-55
(2) 580Ex II with triggers
Sadly i have not got any flash stands yet :meh:

Thanks for any help TPF.


----------



## thierry (Apr 9, 2011)

Dude you need to make sure you bring two people with you to suuport your flashes and put them where you wanna... for me cars are boring straight on, make sure you get down low to emphasize the height of the truck.. also if you could bring another truck to stand on and snap some pics from above that would be osmething i would do to.. just my thoughts..


----------



## thierry (Apr 9, 2011)

btw that thing is sick,, i want it


----------



## DisasterDan (Apr 9, 2011)

thierry said:


> Dude you need to make sure you bring two people with you to suuport your flashes and put them where you wanna... for me cars are boring straight on, make sure you get down low to emphasize the height of the truck.. also if you could bring another truck to stand on and snap some pics from above that would be osmething i would do to.. just my thoughts..


 
Sweet thanks for the ideas, and luckily i have a truck so that should be no problem.


----------



## LittleMike (Apr 9, 2011)

Get down low like Thierry said. With a truck like that it would help to give it a real intimidating look. Turn the wheel so the front tires aren't facing straight on. Depending on conditions, a moderate HDR could look really cool. Here's a few examples I've done of my truck (although it's NOTHING like his...damnit!). They aren't the best examples, but I know one way I learn is by seeing what others have done. That way I can decide for myself if I like them and why. Or if I don't, why not. 











Also, I'm quite a fan of seeing trucks in their "natural" environment. When you get a chance, get that thing offroad!


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 9, 2011)

You need a wide angle lens, like a 12mm or something.


----------



## thierry (Apr 9, 2011)

^ yes... i honestly would use the kits lens for now dude


----------



## Fern (Apr 9, 2011)

It has such a great grill and front suspension on it, have it "butt up" on a hill so you can see the front and the back end - maybe slightly off center.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 10, 2011)

my best shots have been with a longer lens.

These I took with a 2.5 megapixel Olympus years ago, truck looks even better today 







Like I said these are old, hopefully both my shooting and editing skills have improved!


----------



## GrantH (Apr 10, 2011)

Guy on a nissan forum that shoots for mini-truckin told me (for show coverage/features) he uses Av mode ~f/11-16 lowest iso he can and shoots that way. He hoots with the sun behind the truck/in front of him so the truck is backlit.


----------



## JWellman (Apr 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see the photos! I'll be taking some of my husband's truck once it's out of the paint shop. He loves to restore old vehicles. The one he's working on is a 1970 Dodge extended cab - diesel conversion. Talk about huge!


----------

